# 1st snow,for Gaia(pixs)!.



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is a pretty girl and obviously a snow dog! The other dogs are beautiful too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks like Gaia loved the first snow  Nice photos of your beautiful friends


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I love the snowy nose pictures. They're beautiful.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful dogs...I love Hovawarts. My neighbor in the Netherlands had two, they were big!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos, the dogs look so joyful! But you can keep the snow


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Beautiful, beautiful dogs! I love the snowy faces and tongues lolling out!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Gaia is all grown up now! She is a beautiful girl and it is lovely to see Titus too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your dogs. Love seeing dogs enjoying a good romp in the snow, they look stunning against the snow, great contrast.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Both your dogs are gorgeous, but I am partial to the full black ones


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!.
The dogs are loving the snow and so are the kids cos they have no school due to the country roads not being cleaned up!.
BTW,Gaia is turning a year,today and I'm wondering where my puppy has gone!.
Keep an eye,on this thread as I will add more pixs!.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Gaia!!!!!!!!!!!
You are lovely and I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## North Country Gold (Feb 5, 2012)

How many Hovawarts do you have? I love the breed. My Golden's best friend is a Hovawat.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy first birthday, Gaia! Where are the birthday pictures? Hope to see them soon!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*a*



coppers-mom said:


> Happy Birthday Gaia!!!!!!!!!!!
> You are lovely and I hope you have a wonderful day.


Thanks and yes,she had.She was also spoilt with a new collar and a big dog bed that she loves!.


North Country Gold said:


> How many Hovawarts do you have? I love the breed. My Golden's best friend is a Hovawat.


I have 2 1/2 as I consider my mother's one,mine!.


Rainheart said:


> Happy first birthday, Gaia! Where are the birthday pictures? Hope to see them soon!


Thanks-you!.Don't have any but have more snow pixs and a video so here you are!.

The dogs having fun:








Pas de deux:








video:
Hovawarts in the snow.mov - YouTube


----------

